# climber dies falling from tree in ma



## MarquisTree (Sep 28, 2011)

Lowell Sun : Man who died after fall from tree is identified

Lowell Sun : Fall from tree kills worker

Just a few miles from my house.


----------



## DeAvilaTree (Sep 28, 2011)

Prayers to his familly. I'm very lucky to have escaped with the injurys I have.


----------



## ducaticorse (Sep 28, 2011)

MarquisTree said:


> Lowell Sun : Man who died after fall from tree is identified
> 
> Lowell Sun : Fall from tree kills worker
> 
> Just a few miles from my house.


 
Saw about 15 powerheads of yours up @ Mayer.....


----------



## MarquisTree (Sep 28, 2011)

ducaticorse said:


> Saw about 15 powerheads of yours up @ Mayer.....


 
With a assembled? Or still in a heap of parts...


----------



## ducaticorse (Sep 28, 2011)

MarquisTree said:


> With a assembled? Or still in a heap of parts...


 
Hell no brother, they all looked like they were fresh picked up off a battlefield by forensic scientists LOL.....


----------

